# I finally love myself and I am talking!



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, I am not completely better, but now I can talk in front of people without stuttering or feeling uncomfortable. I finally got some friends and they knocked some sense into me. I feel so relieved. I am finally at ease with myself. I just hope it doesn't go away. I actually like myself. 

This rocks.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm so happy for you, congrats :yay


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks  I really appreciate it!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

You're welcome, keep up the good work


----------



## Juliet83 (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome!!! So great to hear when people make progress, really gives me hope to beat SA too


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

That's awesome! It's always nice to see someone overcoming their anxiety. Happy for you!


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats! Good for you!


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome, that's great to hear! :boogie :clap I'm really glad for you


----------



## Lunangel (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations! Gives hope to a lot of us.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

That is awesome to hear!!!! :squeeze


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay that's awesome


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

That's amazing Go forth and prosper !


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

congratz. So what have you done to be love yourself?


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

Congrats, girl! I am trying to work up the nerve to talk to people and get more comfortable around them. It's so hard but posts like these really do give me hope. Keep up the good work =)


----------



## lilasbaby (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey thats awesome..same here...!!!


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

congrats. that is so awesome  i hope i am able to say that someday too.


----------



## Laksh (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations! AWESOME work!


----------



## iLLmanic562 (Mar 23, 2012)

Lizlis1991 said:


> Well, I am not completely better, but now I can talk in front of people without stuttering or feeling uncomfortable. I finally got some friends and they knocked some sense into me. I feel so relieved. I am finally at ease with myself. I just hope it doesn't go away. I actually like myself.
> 
> This rocks.


good for you!...I've always found it difficult to meet people or to acquire friends..I feel like I need to step out the 'cave' and go out once in a while


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Lizlis1991 said:


> Well, I am not completely better, but now I can talk in front of people without stuttering or feeling uncomfortable. I finally got some friends and they knocked some sense into me. I feel so relieved. I am finally at ease with myself. I just hope it doesn't go away. I actually like myself.
> 
> This rocks.


And that is the key. When you have people who care about you as you are, that is a blessing. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Nells (Dec 21, 2011)

CONGRATS!!

Always great to hear a positive thread!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Stay strong, I hope it gets better and congratulations on your progress thus far. I hope I can get there soon.


----------

